# venison sausage



## fred420 (Apr 6, 2008)

anyone provide insight on time and temp to smoke venison sausage??????


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 6, 2008)

fred i would go to the sausage forum lot of info over there or someone will be along soon....


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 6, 2008)

I will be quite forward on this one Fred. I have no idea. Would it be any dif from pork sausage?
Andy.


----------



## richtee (Apr 6, 2008)

Cure and smoke just like pork/beef/etc. No difference. It will need to be at least 30% pork anyway. Start low, perhaps 140, and ramp it up to like 180 once the sausage warms up. Yank it at a temp of 150 - 155 and chill in ice water.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty much how I do it and turns out great. I follow Rytek Kutas method in his big book. I also have a game meat book by him, and it follows pretty much the same route.


----------



## richtee (Apr 7, 2008)

Huh... Din't know he had one. I'll go search for it!  Thanks Mule!


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 7, 2008)

"Venison Sausage Recipes and Smoking Fish and Wild Fowl". Published by The Sausage Maker. 1990

I think they sent it to me as an apology gift some years ago for a messed up order or something. It's small, about 150 or so pages, with a lot of duplication to the big book, but you can always glean something from it. Don't know if it is still published or not, I've never, ever seen it in the catalog or website.


----------



## geob (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats the way I do it also.  Works for me.

geob


----------

